# Tinting a Prius, Average cost + Pros & Cons



## Arturo Diaz

Tinting a Prius, Average cost + Pros & Cons & GO!


----------



## Brady

I tinted my back windows and rear passenger windows at 15% in preparation for summer. I asked pax in advance and they all seem to agree it was a good idea. I paid $175. Just be sure you follow your state's laws. They vary considerably across the country: http://tintlaws.com/


----------



## Arturo Diaz

thanks for the pricing update. yes will check local city laws


----------



## PTB

I paid $279 for 3M Color Stable 35 and used a 3M Authorized Window Film Dealer to have it professionally done.
rear passenger windows and rear window.
still looks excellent except the spot where I put a suction mount applied to rear window....it messed up the film
too many vehicle out there with bubbles all over their rear window....use the recommended dealer


----------



## UberXTampa

I have a lifetime warranty on my tint. I paid 135 to tint all windows and without the tint I can't imagine driving in Florida. I have used the same guys before and they do an excellent job, no bubbles or imperfections after many years even. I did not go for the most expensive tint, the one just below it. But I wish I had. I didn't know I would Uber and will be on the roads that much 3 years ago.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberXTampa said:


> I have a lifetime warranty on my tint. I paid 135 to tint all windows and without the tint I can't imagine driving in Florida. I have used the same guys before and they do an excellent job, no bubbles or imperfections after many years even. I did not go for the most expensive tint, the one just below it. But I wish I had. I didn't know I would Uber and will be on the roads that much 3 years ago.


POST # 5 /@UberXTampa : Care to share
with
whom you placed your Trust? Indy shop?
Chain Store ? What level of tinting?


----------



## UberXTampa

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 /@UberXTampa : Care to share
> with
> whom you placed your Trust? Indy shop?
> Chain Store ? What level of tinting?


It was 'glass on glass window tinting' and they were at the Big Top Flea Market Saturday and Sunday's. I google searched them and can't see any business under that name now. But I had tinted 4 cars with them in 12 years.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Maximum 35% in Illinois.

And you can also tint front windows.


----------



## OtotheG

I always though front windows was not allow in Chicago. Good to know on the max


----------



## rtaatl

Look for ceramic tint...better durability, UV protection, and does not interfere with car navigation systems. Got my car done on a special for $250. One year in and so far so good. Makes a world of difference in this Georgia heat.


----------



## groovyguru

Arturo Diaz said:


> Tinting a Prius, Average cost + Pros & Cons & GO!


I took the tint off my windows so the pax's would stop screwing. It worked.


----------



## Stephen Cochran

groovyguru said:


> I took the tint off my windows so the pax's would stop screwing. It worked.


Wait a minute...we're in the same region! You had to remove your tint just to get your passengers to stop screwing in the back of your car???


----------



## groovyguru

Stephen Cochran said:


> Wait a minute...we're in the same region! You had to remove your tint just to get your passengers to stop screwing in the back of your car???


My E350 Benz was pimped with limo tint all the way around. Punk skinny hipster PAX dudes and their skinny hipster **** gf's would get it on in the back. It's just not a big enough car to be discrete while making whoopee, but the tint gave them a false sense of privacy.


----------

